# BXR - Blue River Resources (TSX-V)



## Userman (29 August 2016)

*Drilling the Okalla West Gold Anomaly, Banlung Gold Project, Cambodia*


http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=8333978691049740&qm_symbol=BXR



Drilling in progress with Angkor Gold Corp (ANK.V).  

The target is a shallow gold anomaly measuring approx. 4 sq km.

Initial drilling is focused on a 40 hectare with high concentration of gold occurrences.

Hundreds drill holes have been completed, total of 1200 holes will be drilled. (Assays expected in Sept)

Samples will be logged by the Angkor Gold.

Designed to delineate a near surface, gold resource (400-800,000 ounce potential), within 7 meters from surface. 

Gold mineralization recovered using low-cost gravity separation.

www.Blueriv.com


----------



## Userman (24 October 2016)

*Blue River Resources Closes $758,000*

$BXR.V $BRVRF Blue River Resources Closes $758,000

http://blueriv.com


----------

